# Arm Rest Extensions ?



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

Just drove back from Whistler this weekend for a last round of skiing. Enjoyed the drive tremendously, but kept wishing that a driver's arm rest was available.

Has any member found an after-market arm rest extender that can clip on top of the existing arm rest or attach itself to the side of the seat ? If not, perhaps it's high time that some manufacturer looked into it. I'm sure that it would be appreciated by XT owners given the hi number of complaints I have read on this forum.

Perhaps someone who's in touch with Max Leng in Singapore can get an idea ?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah i was up there to last weekend
good snow up at black comb

as for the arm rest its really hard finding stuff for the ride unless its OEM stuff


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well, I found something very interesting here at this web site.

WOODCOMPANY - Nissan interior accessories: armrest, cellular phone console

Has any one gone to this one and asked them?

REAM1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I found a company in Germany that does a very nice driver's side arm-rest, unfortunately they only make them for left hand drive xtrail 

You guys with LHD xtrails will be lucky to have this accessory.



HERE is the place that sells them. Pretty cheap too.

EDIT: Link converted to English....just for Ryan LOL


----------



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I found a company in Germany that does a very nice driver's side arm-rest, unfortunately they only make them for left hand drive xtrail
> 
> ...



its nice but cant understand german... :-( lol


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks, looks good, anyone bought from them before?

In English

Detailansicht


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have just sent them an inquiry cause I noticed they do make them for both driver and passenger side, in which case they might suit RHD xtrails as well if I buy the whole set (left and right)


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> I have just sent them an inquiry cause I noticed they do make them for both driver and passenger side, in which case they might suit RHD xtrails as well if I buy the whole set (left and right)


Hi J, I got a couple of similar hinged armrests for one of my other vehicles and have been thinking of fitting them to the XTY. But I found that the existing armrest/lid top would have to go in order for the storage compartment to be used.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Ed, the top lid would have to go for sure and personally I would prefer to use these arm-rests than having a useless lid on that storage box which can be changed to something more flat.


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

REAM1 said:


> Well, I found something very interesting here at this web site.
> 
> WOODCOMPANY - Nissan interior accessories: armrest, cellular phone console
> 
> ...


Have emailed both their Euro and N. American contact on successive occasions. No reply. Looks like these guys are not interested in doing any business:thumbdwn: . 

Still looking for a good armrest solution that's easy to install.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, same here no reply. If that is their level of customer service, you can't expect much!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Here's a sketch of an arm rest extension I've been thinking of scratch buliding for the X-trail. Just never got around to it.

The centre slot is to allow for the opening of the existing glove box. The frame/core is hollow to fit over the existing armrest. The cushioning is 10mm thick neoprene foam. Covering is double stitched leather or pvc to match interior color. Attached with either sticky back velcro or 3M double sided tape.

I would make the frame/core out of glass cloth and resin-reinforced blue foam if I'd the time, and get an upholstery shop to stitch up the cover.

Maybe someone here could whip up a couple dozen of them for sale...?


----------



## TonyHK (Jul 18, 2007)

The armrest posted by aussietrail is made by a company in Sweden. Their site is banner From what i understand the armrest is available in both left- and right configuration. I have made an inquiry and will post the reply when (if) i get one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have finally managed to source the arm-rests I posted earlier in this thread and fitted them today.

*Project Arm-rests is now complete!*

This morning I finished off the installation of the custom made German arm-rests and solved the problem of the exposed storage box. It looks awesome indeed and what a difference it makes to driving comfort where both the passenger and driver can use the arm-rest and make real good use out of it (unlike the factory useless one which sits far too low)

I found a hard plastic black folder which I cut to size and used it as a lid to cover the storage box with Velcro. Works quite well and matches the black leather.

The final finish is very professional and looks like a factory fit.


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a wonderful installation. Congrats!! Can you send me the contact details for the supplier and advise as to level of difficulty for the install ?

Cheers,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

bcxtrail said:


> That's a wonderful installation. Congrats!! Can you send me the contact details for the supplier and advise as to level of difficulty for the install ?
> 
> Cheers,



I made a mistake in my post above, It's actually from Sweden (not Germany) and tha contact details have already been provided by Tony in his post above. HERE is their email address and they're VERY helpful indeed.

Adress the email to the owner (Mats) and tell him that Jalal from Australia referred you to him. He was very interested in seeing if these arm rests will fit the Australian model and they did.

You first need to check the mounting positions in your seats to see if you have the same screw holes that would take the mounting bracket, Mats will help you indentify them and he will send you the installation instructions and more pics.

The install process is very easy indeed, as long as you're not scared to cut your seat fabric and/or leather LOL 

Good luck with it and let me know how it goes. If you need any help with the install when you get them, just give me a yell.


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Jalal:

Finally installed the armrests. Thanks Jalal for giving me the inspiration and confidence to do so. Took me about 2 hours, working gingerly. It's my first time doing DIY on the X-Trail - honest!!

The install was even more simpler on the Bonavista version than shown in the instructions - no cutting of the plastic side panel required. I bought the graphite base armrests with black cloth cover to match the standard Bonavista interior. Looks totally OEM. They may be expensive, but the comfort of having the armrests is worth every penny !!

Have you figured out a good solution for covering the top of the open console?

Cheers,


----------



## dickysanjaya (Jul 16, 2008)

Please send me the link as well, Stephen... to "[email protected]", thanks..


----------



## Duke978 (Nov 20, 2015)

bcxtrail said:


> Just drove back from Whistler this weekend for a last round of skiing. Enjoyed the drive tremendously, but kept wishing that a driver's arm rest was available.
> 
> Has any member found an after-market arm rest extender that can clip on top of the existing arm rest or attach itself to the side of the seat ? If not, perhaps it's high time that some manufacturer looked into it. I'm sure that it would be appreciated by XT owners given the hi number of complaints I have read on this forum.
> 
> Perhaps someone who's in touch with Max Leng in Singapore can get an idea ?


Found this one today. Brilliant solution! Works for Frontier or Xterra.

https://greatarmrest.shutterfly.com/325#297


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is funky Duke, but would it fit in the X trail? Moreover, nice pics but they give no idea as to price or any other details.


----------

